# How do we beach these big sharks?



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Me and my buddies have been hooking into some fairly large sharks the past couple of days. They range from 5'-8'. I can tell how big they are because they jump like a $%$^%^%& when you hook them. Hooking them is as easy as can be (10 in past 2 days) but we can't beach them. They go directly through our steel leader like it was butter. I am bored of catching flounder since they are so easy to catch here. I want to start beaching these big shark. help please. I have no idea what to do here.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I guess I should add that I use a stout 10.5' surf rod and a shakespeare tidewater conventional reel with 350 yards of #17 on it (probably about half that now after the past couple of days). The problem isn't the line or my knots as far as I can tell.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Surf, we should hook up and do a bit of fishing soon. Would not mind dealing with one of those 5-8' biters. I have been doing most of my fishing on my boat latley in little river.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

fill that reel back up with fresh line, tie on an 80 lb shock, snell a big circle hook onto some 300-400 mono, and keep doing what you've been doing.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*spinners*

I think your hooking spinner sharks, I use a conventional reel with 250 yds of 50lb mono and a 3ft 125lb steel leader with 2 treble hooks, I can land them 90% of the time using that set up, those sharks have a tendency to get tail rapped because they freak when they get hooked, so a 3ft leader helps prevent break offs. I also think there coming in close to give birth to there pups in the shallow waters. I caught a really fat 6 footer tuesday at pawleys north inlet, are you guys hooking them at murrells inlet at the north side of the jetty?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Hooked into 7 on Litchfield Beach last night at dusk. All within an hour. The day before that we hooked into a couple of big ones just north of the gate in Northern Georgetown County. I do think a couple of those guys whiped their tail and broke the mainline. You fishing this weekend VR?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Also, we hooked into couple in the surf right there where you fish on the northside of PI. We use 12-15" live mullets.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Try heavier steel. I also use weedeater line instead of 300-400# mono. It works well. I have only landed 4' and shorter sharks with it. I also recommend the shock leader. You may want to look at a 300-400 pound leader that is longer than the fish you are trying to catch. Then the tail whip wont cut your line or shock leader. The longer leaders can get hard to cast.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

that's where the pulley rigs come to play..

http://home.earthlink.net/~biters/pullyrig.htm

makes a 6-8' leader into a 3-4' drop you can cast


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> fill that reel back up with fresh line, tie on an 80 lb shock, snell a big circle hook onto some 300-400 mono, and keep doing what you've been doing.



What kind of knot do you use to attach 15' of #80 shock leader to #17 mainline? Is #17 mainline too thin?


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

OK - looks like I'm going to have to try to hook those sharks this year! I'll have to do several searches on this board to figure out what to do! Can't wait - this time next week I will have put in a day of fishing!

Brittany


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm figuring it out. As far as I can tell I'll need to use a uni-knot to attach 40-80 lb shock leader (about 15 feet) to my 17# mainline. I'm just going to use a store bought shark rig tomorrow since I'm overwhelmed with advice (not just from this board). Was going to buy a spool of 50 lb braided to use as my mainline but that snap costs $45 for a small spool 

Do I have the right idea? Is 17lb mainline too small? will 80lb shock leader work for me? Is the uni-knot ok for attaching 80lb shock to 17lb mainline? 

Hopefully I'll have this all figured out after fishing with villagerecorder tomorrow.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I use an albright knot. After starting to use a shock leader, I tried two rigs with double uni knots and two with albrights. Both of the double uni lines broke right at the knot and I lost a couple good sharks. I have never had a problem with an albright knot and it is easier in my opinion to tie.

Google albright knot.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Albright knot-check.
Just went to dicks and bought 50lb braided (sufix .014"/300 yds). Do I still need shock? Saved $20 on braided line at dicks instead of going to boaters world. What do I need to know about using this line to fish for large sharks?


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Sounds like we will have South Carolina's version of sharkfest!!! LOL

Britt


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

My wife (who used to love heading out in the water) is not going to be happy if I bring in any good sized sharks.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I know what she means - I hate to look down from the pier and see those big sharks, knowing that's the same distance from the sand that I swim!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

tell me about it (check the damage done<-
<-<-<-<-<-<-<-<
<-<-<-<-<-<-<


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I would use a shock leader on braid. The braided line will cut right through you when you grab it and that sucker goes to flopping and twisting. The heavy mono wont cut in.


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Break offs*

are very frustating but also very cool. They keep us coming back for more. Recently had about ten breakoffs/biteoffs in three days of surf fishing. Partly due to screwed up drag. But some were on the initial bite. Set hook and then nothing.,. For me,11ft.rod, it would be hard to launch with more than a 3 ft. leader. And I am not sure I would want to beach anything that could bite that off. Steve


----------

